# Anybody running WMI on a 2.0 CR TDI?



## shirtsTDI (Sep 1, 2011)

I am looking to possibly install a WMI kit on my 2010 JSW TDI. Anybody already running one? What are your performance/economy gains?


----------



## hardtimes (Apr 20, 2004)

On the second injector or all of them?


----------



## CaptainBackfire (Aug 3, 2008)

youre gonna get a bazillion people telling you its not worth it. be prepared


----------

